# navy blue interior 240?



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I was just wondering for those of you with older 240s, what interior color you have. Mine is navy blue and i havent run across anyone else that has had this color interior yet. Do any of you have, or know of anybody who has this interior color? I was looking into getting a new dash and im finding it hard to locate this color.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I have the Navy Blue interior in my Blue Car... :balls: 
I am in the processes of making the interior Black and Grey.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think ive seen the blue dash in pictures....i think ive seen tan too but most people have black and personally i think its the best color....but the 240 dashes like to crack....atleast around here they do


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i think ive seen the blue dash in pictures....i think ive seen tan too but most people have black and personally i think its the best color....but the 240 dashes like to crack....atleast around here they do


yeah they do, the dash right above my cluster looks like a shattered peice of glass, but its black and grey, and i really like it, i dont think i could handle the blue interior.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I had the navy blue interior when I had my 240. Silver exterior so it matched. And my dash cracked too. But I loved that car. One of my biggest regrets in life is selling it.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I must be lucky. Mine hasnt cracked yet. I find a nice Armor All keeps it the dash in good condition. I plan to paint my interior soon so the dash will be covered by paint anyway.


----------



## NismoTak (Jan 3, 2005)

I have a blue 240 with grey interior and black dash.


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

I would really like to do a black and grey interior but it seems like so much work and my dash has 2 huge cracks in it. All of the plastic pieces are blue but my steering wheel is black so it looks a little off.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Orbital199 said:


> I would really like to do a black and grey interior but it seems like so much work and my dash has 2 huge cracks in it. All of the plastic pieces are blue but my steering wheel is black so it looks a little off.


just get a new wheel, im sure the blue has to be nice though, take some pictures, im stuck in the black/grey monotone theorism though, if it has color, its FUGLY. but since its stock, it probably looks better.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

My blue is ugly. I dont like it at all. Im not a big fan of matching the outside color to the whole interior color...  I plan to have my new interior done after my engine gets taken car of this coming week.

I should have a totally grey and black interior with some white accents.


----------

